# Add a "no, really, I mean *every* episode" flag.



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

I find that the TiVo seems to believe it should skip episodes it thinks it already recorded even when I say "record all episodes" in the season pass.

The problem is that weather alerts, breaking news, cable glitches, boneheaded local commercial insertion, ad infinitum can screw up the recording. I'd really like a way (other than manually marking every item in the upcoming shows list) to have the TiVo really record every single broadcast.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Well, the tivo did record every episode, it cannot possibly know something happened locally to mess it up.

So, to clarify, you want an option where it records every showing of every episode. Or, as you stated later, record every broadcast, though I'm not sure if you mean *every* broadcast or just those on the channel you are setting up the season pass for.

Interesting, but I can say that my interruptions as you note are nearly non-existent in my locality. Sounds like you must deal with a lot of bad weather and have some poor local affiliates.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Are you talking about about all episodes with repeats on the same channel or different channels also? And you really mean season pass and not wish list?


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

waynomo said:


> Are you talking about about all episodes with repeats on the same channel or different channels also? And you really mean season pass and not wish list?


In the case I'm thinking about specifically (Dr. Who on BBC America), it was a season pass, but I don't see why I wouldn't want the same option in a wish list.

I've actually got clean copies of almost all the Dr. Who episodes archived now (at least the new ones BBCA shows over and over), but the things I've seen were stuff like two days of all programming on BBCA with a scrolling overlay about Margret Thatcher dying. Local cable company inserting commercials followed by 2 minutes of black space as they forget to switch back to BBCA. And just random glitchiness causing audio to get out of sync in the recording I transfer to my computer (which I can spend hours fixing, or wait for another cleaner copy to come along).

Of course, some of the glitches are also caused by the TiVo bug with overlapping recordings on the same channel.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

Wait... (because I haven't used it in a while)

Are you saying that what used to be "Record All /with Duplicates", which was renamed to "Everything", no longer records every instance of a airing regardless?

It used to. It used to do exactly what I think you want. Does it not to that any more?

(In fact, Doctor Who is one of the things I used to use it for...)


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Which model TiVo?


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

waynomo said:


> Which model TiVo?


I've got a Roamio Pro.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I have a RoPro also. Setting this up for Dr. Who right now on BBC America didn't yield a good test because there are no repeat episodes right now. I set up season pass for Swamp People on the History Channel, and it worked fine. It showed as going to record all upcoming episodes, even the duplicates. Now I can't state whether it actually would record, but it always has in the past.

And just to clarify, with a season pass you are only expecting it to record episodes on BBC America and not other channels. This also means that if you have both the SD and HD versions of the channel active it will only record on the channel that the season pass was setup for and not both channels.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

kdmorse said:


> Are you saying that what used to be "Record All /with Duplicates", which was renamed to "Everything", no longer records every instance of a airing regardless?


Maybe "Everything" is what I'm looking for. I apparently stopped searching for different settings once I got to "Record New and Repeats" since that sounds like it includes everything to me (if it is repeated 5 times in one week, it is still a repeat, right?).

Maybe "repeat" is some kind of highly technical TV jargon that doesn't mean the same to TV folks as it does to everyone else .

Kind of like the word "Next" apparently doesn't mean the same in TV, certainly not when used in the phrase "coming up next..."


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

A "repeat" is an episode of the show where the original air date is set to something older then 28 days from the current date. A "duplicate" is an episode of the show that this TiVo has already recorded in the last 28 days.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

tomhorsley said:


> Maybe "Everything" is what I'm looking for. I apparently stopped searching for different settings once I got to "Record New and Repeats" since that sounds like it includes everything to me (if it is repeated 5 times in one week, it is still a repeat, right?).
> 
> Maybe "repeat" is some kind of highly technical TV jargon that doesn't mean the same to TV folks as it does to everyone else .
> 
> Kind of like the word "Next" apparently doesn't mean the same in TV, certainly not when used in the phrase "coming up next..."


Yes, the phrasing could have been better.

It didn't really get across what TiVo was doing; the 'Repeats' setting was (based on how it works) apparently designed for something like syndication where you're telling the TiVo you want it to record summer reruns or syndicated episodes from previous seasons (but still not bury you in 5 copies of the same episode of M*A*S*H in a month)

They finally added the "All (with duplicate)", now apparently renamed "Everything" (mumbe) years ago for situations like yours where you really _do_ want to to record the same episode 3 times a day if that's how often it airs.

Though, used with a season pass, it'll only grab every (non-conflicted) airing of the show on the one channel the SP is set for. To be _wildly_ indiscriminate in your recording you'd have to team that setting up with an auto-recording wishlist


----------

